# Fitting TV single arm bracket.



## Sparks6569 (Oct 17, 2009)

Has anyone who might have fitted on of those single arm TV brackets (the ones that swing out and tilt) into their MH please got any do's/don'ts that might help me not cock up fitting one to the wardrobe wall of my ,04 Autocruise Starspirit.
The whole thing including the TV will eventually weigh about 6kgs.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Sparks,
I fitted a 3 way tv arm to the wardrobe wall in our Swift Kontiki and I spread the load by putting a piece of spare MDF boarding(about 6"x5"x1/2", sorry still use old money measurements!) inside the wardrobe(only you get to see it) and used slightly longer bolts right through the MDF & wardrobe side...works a treat.
Happy fixing
Regards
Vinny


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

We did the same as Vinny in our A/C Stardream which is virtually the same as your Starsprit. The only thing We don't do is travel with the TV on the bracket as we fear that going over rough ground just may cause something horrible to happen to the tv. We just wrap the tv up in a pillowcase and stow it face down in the bottom of the wardrobe wedged in with shoes.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Same as the other two! It is a fairly simple task, even for someone like me who excels in "bodge it yourself"! Just remember measure three times, drill once.

As to travelling with the telly on the arm. We used to have an AVTEX one and this was too heavy, however we now have a much lighter one, at least half the weight, and that's fine.

Another bit of work you might consider. If the telly will stay on the arm and the plug, either 12V or 240V is near to the telly, consider shortening the cables to length. It makes things just look that bit neater.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Annsman said:


> Another bit of work you might consider. If the telly will stay on the arm and the plug, either 12V or 240V is near to the telly, consider shortening the cables to length. It makes things just look that bit neater.


Agree. We've just done this and its so much tidier. We don't have freeview built into the tv so we have to use a small box for that, but there is a handy pop up shelf for it. Also, only one socket with combined aerial socket, so have fixed a double socket extension (with much shortened lead) as a temporary measure until the day comes that the tv needs to be replaced.

Also fitted an external aerial socket connector to the outside of the van so that an aerial lead from a the EHU bollard or a satellite dish, can be connected to the van rather having to open a window for the lead


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I got one of >> these plugs << and a corresponding >> socket << from Maplin.

There was a space on my 12volt socket plate so I drilled a hole and mounted the socket. It looks like it grew there and is a really neat fitting for the telly 12volt supply.










Note of caution!! Our telly doesn't need a regulated supply. Some do so check first.

*Edit. Even bigger note of caution. Watch the polarity!!! Get it wrong and the telly fries! 8O 8O Maplin sell a tiny little polarity checker for about £1.69. I posted about it a week or two ago.*

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that wall is at least 20mm ply. 6mm roofing bolts with washers behind the nuts on the inside should hold a 50" plasma :lol:


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

very much doubt the wall being 20mm solid ply. If its20mm thick its likely to be skinned. You will see when you drill it you can then either add a stengthener inside or not as the case may be.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Well I took the 12V skt fast fix box out and it looked pretty solid to me


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> Well I took the 12V skt fast fix box out and it looked pretty solid to me


 :?:

Dave


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Sparks6569 said:


> Has anyone who might have fitted on of those single arm TV brackets (the ones that swing out and tilt) into their MH please got any do's/don'ts that might help me not cock up fitting one to the wardrobe wall of my ,04 Autocruise Starspirit.
> The whole thing including the TV will eventually weigh about 6kgs.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Did ours through the WC wall and fitted the bolts through into a B&Q first aid cabinet instead of MDF etc.

TV & extra wall cupboard storage in one

Hope this helps

Wups


----------



## Sparks6569 (Oct 17, 2009)

Jodi1 said:


> Annsman said:
> 
> 
> > Also fitted an external aerial socket connector to the outside of the van so that an aerial lead from a the EHU bollard or a satellite dish, can be connected to the van rather having to open a window for the lead
> ...


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Steel yourself and drill away, Sparks. Hubby first put one on the caravan a few years back and was worried but now is less worried and just measures very carefully and drills happily.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Then he's a brave man Jodi! I've got my heart in my mouth whenever I go near the van with any drilling or cutting tool!


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

So far he's drilled three holes in the motorhome and we have only had it since April!!


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Concur with the comment about putting a board in the wardrobe to screw the thing through onto.

We also use this:

http://www.towsure.com/product/17253-Quick_Release_LCD_TV_Wall_Mounting_Bracket

We always take the Tv off the mounting before travelling.

Hope this helps

Milly


----------



## Sparks6569 (Oct 17, 2009)

Well, I did it, thanks to all your encouragement Annsman, Jodi 1, Vinnythehat, et al. 

The external connector was first, got the pain over quick, and guess what, no pain!, just a few scratches threading the cables to the area in the wardrobe wall containing the sockets. , and, while cutting the wardrobe for a 2-point TV socket, I doubled the sockets for good measure, :wink:

For info, the wardrobe is 10mm ply, I used a TV wall bracket from Asda, @20 quid, which takes 8 x No5 roofbolts if you want to ensure the wardrobe collapses before the bracket comes off, and I put a piece of 9"x 9" 5 ply on the inside of the wardrobe to spread the load.
Easy-peasy once I'd taken the first plunge

I think I also will get the quick release bracket recommended by midlifecrisismil., , but have found what appears to be the same thing nearly 5 quid cheaper here :-

http://www.leisurepower.co.uk/acatalog/mt1lcd.html

Thanks again
Andy


----------

